# Braid to leader knot help!



## proangler (Nov 27, 2008)

Hello everyone,

My plastics rod for offshore is spooled with 30lb Yamatoyo PE which casts a mile but i've been having trouble with the leader-braid knot. It keeps unwinding and tangling which has been a real pain when connecting it to 30lb-40lb fluro leader. I've tried a few different knots including albrights with and without a bimini twist, slim beauties and even mid knots but they all either unwind, tangle or snap while casting. Any ideas??

Cheers James


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

The PR knot rulz, till then try the FG Knot


----------



## Slide (Oct 25, 2007)

I recently started trying the kanelt knot, which is similar to the slim beauty. So far so good.


----------



## flyonline (Sep 29, 2011)

Are you winding the braid around the mono, or the mono around the braid? I had trouble with a bimini/albright combo until I wound the braid around the mono (12 and 20lb braid onto 12 and 20lb flouro). Double the number of wraps on the joining knot too.

Steve


----------



## billpatt (Apr 12, 2010)

I find the double uni to be very strong, only problem with that size line is it can get a bit big to glide through the guides smoothly, so I try and limit my leader length to 1m.
Haven't had one fail yet.


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

flyonline said:


> Are you winding the braid around the mono, or the mono around the braid? I had trouble with a bimini/albright combo until I wound the braid around the mono (12 and 20lb braid onto 12 and 20lb flouro). Double the number of wraps on the joining knot too.
> 
> Steve


x2


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

At that size, I've never had a slim beauty slip, and I only wrap 4 up, 3 down.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Double up the braid and use heaps of spit.

Wish I could do an FG.

I use a nail knot and lock it off with a uni........and as others said you must wrap the leader if you use an Albright


----------



## baptism (Oct 21, 2011)

I use a GT or PR knot, havent had any problems yet


----------



## proangler (Nov 27, 2008)

Thanks for the help everyone,

I have tried knots like the mid knot and PR but the problem with them is that the braid doesn't bite into the leader and just slips or snaps :? 


flyonline said:


> Are you winding the braid around the mono, or the mono around the braid? I had trouble with a bimini/albright combo until I wound the braid around the mono (12 and 20lb braid onto 12 and 20lb flouro). Double the number of wraps on the joining knot too.


Don't worry I have been, I think it may be the leader causing the trouble, might try a different brand thats a bit more supple.

Cheers James


----------



## billpatt (Apr 12, 2010)

Black Magic and you shouldn't have a problem.


----------



## punchanello (Oct 6, 2011)

proangler said:


> Don't worry I have been, I think it may be the leader causing the trouble, might try a different brand thats a bit more supple.


Don't do what I did and accidentally buy mainline flouro instead of leader flouro. There is a difference which I found out as I busted off at the know repeatedly.


----------



## jucyak (Aug 18, 2009)

The albright's always worked for me, as long as you tighten it properly to begin with.
Just make sure the braid threads around the mono, not the other way around. I make about 8 loops around before winding back down with another 8 loops and put some spit on it before slowly pulling it tight.

jucyak


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

The PR, FG or Mid knots are all good friction knots. I switched from double uni to FG knot and consequently fish more drag with greater confidence. The braid always breaks above the knot and Ive never had a breakage on a fish.
It was challenging to get right at first but I found the way this guy did it easiest to mimick.





Use supple mono and not fluro to get a good bite on the leader with the initial wraps. The bigger the mono the more bite you should get. Ive had good success with Jinkai and Black Magic. The first tighten after the initial half hitch should see your wraps condense and bite into the mono if you apply enough pressure.


----------



## proangler (Nov 27, 2008)

Thanks paul! Might give some Jinkai leader a go, haven't been having much luck with black magic.

Cheers James


----------



## KarlD (Apr 20, 2010)

Try the double grinner knot it's worked well so far.


----------



## Wain (Oct 22, 2009)

Try the albright knot, used it successfully joining 20lb braid to 50lb fluro leader when barra fishing. Landed barra up to 88cm, no knot issues. 
cheers,


----------

